# Beginner seeks school in Albuquerque



## Skillet Licker (Feb 1, 2007)

I am a new member of MT. I found MT by googling names of various MA styles.

I am looking for a school in Albuquerque, New Mexico. While I would prefer something with more of a defensive focus than a competitive bent, the actual style of MA is not extremely important. I am more looking for a good match with a school. Ideally, the school would fall somewhere in the middle of the spectrum where one extreme is aggro/ultra-ambitious and the other is spacey/new-age. In other words, I want it to be serious, but not insane.

It happens that there are two schools within walking distance of my home: one specializes in Brazilian Jiujitsu and the other in Kung Fu. There are also other schools within a short drive (TKD, Kenpo, Tai Chi, Muay Thai, FMA, etc.).

As for me, I am a 36-year-old self-employed married father of two. Time is not in huge supply, but I can certainly spare 2-3 hours per week for classes, which I would augment by solo practice at home. 12 or 13 years ago, I studied Vovinam in another town and enjoyed it quite a bit. 

I've done some searching on the MT threads and it looks like there are a few current and former Albuquerque residents here. Can anyone recommend a good school or two for me to check out? 

Any tips would be appreciated. Sorry for the long-winded post.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 2, 2007)

I used to live in Albuquerque (grew up there, my childhood home).  Admittedly, I am biased when it comes to style, so my best suggestion would be to go visit different schools and watch a class or two.  If they will allow you to take a trial class at little or no charge, then take that opportunity.  Watch how the instructors teach--do you like the way they teach?  How do the students respond?  How does the environment feel to you?  Ask about their philosophy, the tuition, their policies.  Most of all, enjoy your exploration and soon you will be able to locate one that appeals most to you.

- Ceicei


----------



## elder999 (Feb 2, 2007)

Skillet Licker said:


> I It happens that there are two schools within walking distance of my home: one specializes in Brazilian Jiujitsu and the other in Kung Fu. There are also other schools within a short drive (TKD, Kenpo, Tai Chi, Muay Thai, FMA, etc.)..


 

Don't know which of the BJJ schools you're talking about, but they're mostly okay. As  for Kung Fu, all I can say is _Chinese Culture Center_, good,_Chinese Shao-Lin Center_, *bad*.


----------



## Skillet Licker (Feb 2, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Don't know which of the BJJ schools you're talking about, but they're mostly okay. As  for Kung Fu, all I can say is _Chinese Culture Center_, good,_Chinese Shao-Lin Center_, *bad*.




Wow. I was really wondering about the Chinese Shao-Lin Center - slick website and all. Chinese Culture Center looks good, though.

Thanks.

FWIW, I live near I-40 & Louisiana. The two schools closest to me are www.lotusdragon.com and www.newmexicobjj.com. Any thoughts on either of these two schools?


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 2, 2007)

Try out the New Mexico BJJ and see if you like it.  It is very, very physical and challenging style.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2007)

I lived in ABQ last year while I was working at Sandia and studied here:
www.abqmartialarts.com

I really liked it there. I know that www.santafebjj.com has a great instructor and when I visited there I had a good impression of it. I heard good things about this school but was unable to visit it.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is my suggestion:
Jim Hawkes Karate AlbuquerqueNMShorin-RyuJames Hawkes
Hanshi Hawkes is the director of the United States Karate Alliance and a 9th Degree Black Belt.


----------



## still learning (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello, You may want to try JUDO!  Do not underestimate this form of martial arts.  Not many schools forcus on this..but the effectiveness of it is awesome.

There is more to JUDO than learning to fall or throw people.  The physcial contacts makes learning quicker, since alot times in a fighting situtions,you will be close to your attacker.

You will learn chokes,locks,wrestling skills, as you advance kicking and punching skills too.

We have been doing Kempo for long time...my son and daughter is on the HIGH school JUDO team, Plus I took a semester class (adult education).

Our Sensi's were great...and after training with them...you will learn...it is a great martial art to learn.  Very effective style!

Only way you will know is to  sign-up and try it for a while.......Aloha


----------

